# HDMI over Cat5 - anyone with experience?



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am looking to install 2 smaller displays (32"-40") in our bonus room. The receiver will be on the opposite side of the room and I am thinking that it might be easier/cheaper to run the video to the 2 TVs using the HDMI over Cat5 wallplate kits versus having to buy 2 long HDMI cords that will need to be 40-50 ft. 

Does anyone have any experience with these? Any issues? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using the HDMI over CAT wallplate system from Monoprice with a run in excess of 70 feet and it works great. Be sure to use _shielded CAT6 (STP) _for both CAT cables. Also, since the system is powered by the sending device (i.e., BD player or satellite receiver), you may need to use a power inserter at the sending end. I have a satellite receiver whose HDMI power (pin 18) is unreliable, and had a lot of dropout problems before I got an inserter. After that, it performs flawlessly.

http://www.yourcablehookup.com/cables-rapidrunreg-digital-hdmireg-voltage-inserter-42223-p-22224.html

A lot of other outlets including Amazon carry these if you need one, but try the wallplate system without it first. It will probably work quite well right out of the box.

If you need to shorten the CAT6 cables, you can cut off the ends and replace them when you have your cable trimmed to length, but be sure to cut both cables equal and take a lot of care putting on the new ends. You'll need a compression tool for the connectors.


----------

